# Super glue plus



## jacksteel (Jan 10, 2015)

I was reading a thread about using super glue vs. yellow wood glue but cant find it now. Most said they used super glue over yellow glue mainly for speed.

I wanted to let you know when I use to own and run a silkscreen business I stretched and made my own wood screens with the Monofilament screen meshes.

The mesh was adhered to the wood or metal screen frames using what they called "RhinoMite Two-Part Frame & Mesh Adhesive" I would guess there are other brand names.

Its is basically supper glue with a spray on activator that instantly cures the wood glue.

http://estore.lawsonsp.com/rhino-mite-two-part-frame-and-mesh-adhesive.aspx

No waiting at all. Instant strong joint and with the tension and shear force required for the application i was using it for it never failed EVER!

I never recall the glue or the activator ever staining. it was alway clear like it was never there

Might give it a try. I have not used it for wood working as I am a die hard tight bond 2 user


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I will try to find some.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

The product you recommend has a drying time of 10 to fifteen minutes not seconds and much more expensive than what is available to woodworkers.

Titebond instant CA & Accelerator normally less than $20. Also, water in a mist bottle will serve as a cheap activator but will cause white foaming. Some activators will also cause CA glue to cloud up, not a problem when joint is hidden.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I can tell you from experience that ca glue is strong in tension and weak in shear. You can glue up samples and test that for yourself.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

